# Sponsoring offer



## steve_from_mycol (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi guys 
We search about amateur (adult or children) sport team for sponsoring it.
We propose to offer a complete website with communication.
Condition 
The Team musn’t be professional team
One person only for sending by mail the updates
The team must be located in Australia 
The coach or the responsable person must be over 18 years

Ps : I hope that is the good room for this thread otherwise tell me


----------

